# "Please rise for the singing of..."



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

"... our national anthem..."

[Here is where you list the song, one word per post...]

-----------------------------------------

The Star-Spangled Banner
- Francis Scott Key, 1814

O


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

say...


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

can


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Thank you Chili boy 

"CAN"


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Sorry Pastachef!!!

"YOU"


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

SEE


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

THE


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Dawn's


--------------------


Nancy


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

early


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Light,


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

What


----------



## elsie (Feb 17, 2001)

SO


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

proudly!


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

we


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

hailed


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

At


----------



## non chef (Feb 8, 2001)

The Twilight Peace to all!!!!!!!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Erratum Non Chef.

the twilight's last gleaming


"one word at the time"


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Stripes


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

and


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

bright


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

stars


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

the


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

perilous


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

through


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

night

And, a little side note. We should also be thinking of the national anthems of those that died in this great tragedy who were citizens of other countries. As well, the anthems of those who are global citizens but lost none of there countrymen; I think a small part of them passed away that day, too.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

O'er


-----------------------

agreed Greg. We're learning Oh, Canada next!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

the


btw Greg, I think it's "fight"


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Ramparts


-----------

yup, 'tis fight. But what the heck.


----------



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

WE


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

watched

BTW, Kimmie, you are most certainly correct!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

were


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

SO


--------------

I am SO tempted to just finish the rest of the song.


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

galently


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

The ^ Rockets









[ September 26, 2001: Message edited by: nancya ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

streaming


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

...And


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

red


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

glare


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

_bombs........._

-----------------------------


----------



## 1538 (Jun 3, 2001)

Bursting


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

in air


----------



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

GAVE


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

PROOF


----------



## 1538 (Jun 3, 2001)

the


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

THAT


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

....our flag was still there. Oh, say, does that star spangled banner yet wave....o'er the land of the free and the home of the brave.

------------------------------------------

Sorry, but I just needed to finish the song.


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Anyone for the 2nd, 3rd, or 4th verses?


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Oh thus be it ever when free men shall stand
Between _their lov'd homes?_ and the war's desperation.
Bles't with victory and peace, may the Heav'n rescued land
Praise the Pow'r that hath made and preserv'd us a nation.

Then conquer we must, for our cause it is just,
and this be our motto, "In God is our Trust."
And the Star-spangl'd banner in triumph shall wave
O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave.

At least, that's as much as I can remember for learning it in the NYC public schools about 40 years ago. I'd love to editorialize a bit about the political nature of the sentiments, but this is neither the time nor the place.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

O say, can you see, by the dawn's early light,
What so proudly we hail'd at the twilight's last gleaming?
Whose broad stripes and bright stars, thro' the perilous fight,
O'er the ramparts we watch'd, were so gallantly streaming?
And the rockets' red glare, the bombs bursting in air,
Gave proof thro' the night that our flag was still there.
O say, does that star-spangled banner yet wave
O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave?


On the shore dimly seen thro' the mists of the deep,
Where the foe's haughty host in dread silence reposes,
What is that which the breeze, o'er the towering steep,
As it fitfully blows, half conceals, half discloses?
Now it catches the gleam of the morning's first beam,
In full glory reflected, now shines on the stream:
'Tis the star-spangled banner: O, long may it wave
O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave!


And where is that band who so vauntingly swore
That the havoc of war and the battle's confusion,
A home and a country should leave us no more?
Their blood has wash'd out their foul footsteps' pollution.
No refuge could save the hireling and slave
From the terror of flight or the gloom of the grave:
And the star-spangled banner in triumph doth wave
O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave.


O thus be it ever when free-men shall stand
Between their lov'd home and the war's desolation;
Blest with vict'ry and peace, may the heav'n-rescued land
Praise the Pow'r that hath made and preserv'd us a nation!
Then conquer we must, when our cause it is just,
And this be our motto: “In God is our trust!”
And the star-spangled banner in triumph shall wave
O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Kyle: Bravo, bravo, bravissimo!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

From memory....NOT! I have chosen to follow your example and refrain from commentary.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)




----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Now....on to Oh Canada???? :bounce:


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Very nice... Canada, eh?


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

For my friends north(east) of the border...

O Canada! Terre de nos aïeux,
Ton front est ceint de fleurons glorieux!
Car ton bras sait porter l'épée,
Il sait porter la croix!
Ton histoire est une épopée,
Des plus brillants exploits.
Et ta valeur, de foi trempée,
Protégera nos foyers et nos droits.
Protégera nos foyers et nos droits.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

0 Canada!
Our home and native land!
True patriot love
in all thy sons command.
With glowing hearts
we see thee rise,
The True North 
strong and free!

From far and wide,
0 Canada,
We stand on guard
for thee.
God keep our land
glorious and free!
0 Canada,
we stand on guard for thee,
0 Canada,
we stand on guard for thee.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Bravo Kyle!


----------

